
Kazakhstan’s aggressive mass surveillance technique explained - robin_reala
https://protonmail.com/blog/kazakhstan-internet-surveillance/
======
flywithdolp
I just crossed Kazakhstan to Uzbekistan few days ago in my travel.

In three days of driving there with a car I got stopped by the police 5 times
for no reason and in most cases the cops just wanted to get a bribe

I'm not surprised The country is using a mass surveillance technique in an
aggressive way.

